

Jipi and the Paranoid Chip, by Neal Stephenson - gojomo
http://www.vanemden.com/books/neals/jipi.html

======
gojomo
The disgruntled-employee-remote-disables-cars story made me think of this
Stephenson short story from 1997. It's just a few more iterations of
technology, crime, and absurdity beyond the Austin incident.

